# 2009< 2.5 Got tuning?



## [email protected] (Sep 9, 2011)

*2009+ 2.5 Got tuning?*

Over the summer the guys here at United Motorsport have been developing software solutions for the 2009 and newer 2.5l engine.

This engine is in the Golf/Jetta MK5 and MK6 chassis' and is controlled by a Bosch ME17 ECU.

We are able to flash the 2009 Rabbit with out the need to remove the ECU from the car.

Come and find us on the 24th and 25th of September in MD at H20 where we will have a 2009 Rabbit 2.5 with a turbo kit in our booth.



- Matt


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

awesome news guys. can't wait to see some 09+ 2.5Ts rolling out


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

Hell yes! Finally!!


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

yes finally:thumbup:


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

Yupp, that would be my car! See you guys there! Thanks united motorsports, [email protected] innovative motorsports, and thank you jeff atwood!

Ps.... Its not a turbo kit, I built the whole setup myself


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

i thought it was a siemens ecu


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

Nope, I pulled mine out. Said Bosch right on the casing.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 9, 2011)

jaja123 said:


> i thought it was a siemens ecu


It is 100% a Bosch unit.

I'm not sure where the Siemens rumour started.


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> It is 100% a Bosch unit.
> 
> I'm not sure where the Siemens rumour started.


Both ME7 and ME17 are Bosch ECU's. ME7 has ST Microelectronics ST10F series processor while ME17 uses the Siemens Tricore processor. That's where the confusion is. It's the processor used internally.

So, can I get the software tune through a dealer now for my 2010 Golf?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

whats the return policy?

i would like to honestly try it out and do a comparison with my Unitronic stage 2.

my set up is:
-intake
-headers
-downpipe
-exhaust
-pulley

i may even do a dyno with both!


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

I have not got a clear answer on this. Does the ecu for 09 and up need to be removed and physically changed?


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Over the summer the guys here at United Motorsport have been developing software solutions for the 2009 and newer 2.5l engine.
> 
> This engine is in the Golf/Jetta MK5 and MK6 chassis' and is controlled by a Bosch ME17 ECU.
> 
> ...


I think the original post has the exact answer. They can program the ME17 ECU for 2009+ Rabbit/Golf without ECU removal. That is to say, they must have a way to work around the encryption/security. Which is good news.

I just want to know when I can go to my dealer and get it.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

lol ok didnt read carefully but that is good news. So I guess ill take a pass on unitronic as they are really pricey and I think they need to take the ecu out


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

yeah, i will be there... all the way from los angeles


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

We will be there with UM flashing/chipping all available ECU's which covers pretty much all MK3/4/5 and B5 and DSG

The '09+ probably won't be released yet but please make sure to stop by and check everything out.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

very good news!! now would be nice if you had a canadian east coast dealer lol


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Over the summer the guys here at United Motorsport have been developing software solutions for the 2009 and newer 2.5l engine.
> 
> This engine is in the Golf/Jetta MK5 and MK6 chassis' and is controlled by a Bosch ME17 ECU.
> 
> ...


So when is it available and with what software options?


----------

